# Can you share names of "Songs with Ostinatos"?



## zotzinguitarlessons (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi there,

http://www.zotzinguitarlessons.com/ostinato-boost-your-songwriting-creativity/#sthash.INkruvQw.dpuf
Can someone share a list of songs with ostinatos in it?

I have knowledge of these:
Superstition (Stevie Wonder) 
Thriller (Michael Jackson, the synth bass part that carries the whole song.)
Hit It and Quit It. (Funkadelic).
Sign O The Times. (Prince)
Iron Man. (Black Sabbath)
Creep. (Radiohead) 
You Really Got Me. (The Kinks)
Money. (Pink Floyd) 

Let's add a few more to this!!
Thriller (Michael Jackson, the synth bass part that carries the whole song.)
Hit It and Quit It. (Funkadelic)http://www.zotzinguitarlessons.com/ostinato-boost-your-songwriting-creativity/#sthash.INkruvQw.dpuf


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 28, 2015)

Canon in D major - Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)


----------



## ASoC (Dec 28, 2015)

Anything by Philip Glass. Seriously.

He also happens to be metal as fvck, aside from instrumentation

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Explorer (Dec 28, 2015)

Flashlight by Parliament/Funkadelic
Superfreak by Rick James

But the greatest repeating bassline in a song comes attached to an absolutely beautiful woman with an incredible voice....



An old relationship partner told me that all my Sade CDs should be in their own section: "Music for Make Out... and Much More..."


----------



## ASoC (Dec 28, 2015)

^Speaking of Superfreak, Can't Touch This by MC Hammer uses the same bass line


----------



## vilk (Dec 28, 2015)

So, I had to look this word up, but it means a song that essentially doesn't change for the entire song? Or only the rhythm?

Anyway, practically the entire discography of Martyrdod is like that.



Just to make sure I'm understanding, does this qualify as ostinatos?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 28, 2015)

Terry Bozzio uses them frequently in his solo work.


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2015)

Pretty sure "Le Freak" by Chic has the same groove to it the whole time


----------



## Explorer (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't know, but I'm wondering if ostinato also relies on having the same bass figure even when the chord changes.

If that's true, then my suggestions of Superfreak and Flashlight were mistaken, as would be Freak Out, but No Ordinary Love would be such a piece.


----------



## ASoC (Dec 29, 2015)

Ostinato is a musical motif that is repeated and carried by the same voice. In my opinion, it doesn't need to go throughout the entire piece (how many songs do you know that have the same part going the ENTIRE time? The cello part in Canon in D is the only one that immediately comes to mind). Meetings Along the Edge (the Glass piece I posted earlier) is a good example of ostinato. It starts with the wood block and then the synth flute comes in on the accents, setting the 7/8 groove that the entire thing is based on. Sure, he changes the accent pattern of the 7 (we'll call that the B theme) but he comes back to the A theme and its always played by the synth flute.

Ostinato is a feature of every Glass piece I've ever heard, he likes to start with one voice and slowly add voices. Once he's added all the voices he wants he usually moves to something a bit more melodic before coming back to the ostinato. This compositional style has earned him a reputation of being repetitive, but I just see it as logical progression. I also think it makes it neat to listen to, as you can hear all the individual voices being added and how it changes the timbre of unison parts as well as how it changes the overall feel of the music. 

Here's an arrangement of another one of his pieces, this time its based around 21 beats. 3 bars of 5/4 and one of 6/4. I also really like how Glass sounds arranged for drum corps, its actually better than his normal electronic stuff in my opinion. 



Edit: Also the trumpet feature at 1:43 is both cool and difficult as fvck.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 29, 2015)

What did I just watch?!!!

That was pretty amazing, but I can just imagine how someone with fixed ideas based on older marching band traditions might think it was too abstract....


----------



## ASoC (Dec 30, 2015)

That was the 1999 Santa Clara Vanguard performing their opener from that season, Philip Glass's The Canyon. DCI as a whole is pretty incredible, but the 2 best groups (because they ALWAYS have a higher difficulty level than everyone else) are SCV and The Cavaliers. If you thought that was abstract, I can't imagine what you'd make of a Blue Devils show. Their whole thing is being avant garde for the sake of being avant garde. Unfortunately (imo) because judging is based on execution and difficulty is not as heavily weighted, corps like SCV and the cavvies regularly get screwed despite consistently being crazy and being fan favorites. Not trying to go OT but check out some more of their shows if you're interested. The Cavaliers were particularly incredible from 2000 - 2008 and SCV's most loved shows are those from the late 80s


----------



## Baelzebeard (Dec 30, 2015)

Smashing Pumpkins "1979" is pretty much the same throughout. The rhythm/drums never change.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg


----------

